# My Little Monkeys



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone can figure my pattern out, I am pleased to share it. If you have problems feel free to contact me.
Materials; 
G crochet hook
Worsted weight yarn (4) 
If making the fuzzy ones, fun fur 
2 (6mm) safety eyes, my preference is SunCatcher craft eyes


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. I would love to make such adorable little cuties. Putting them on my to do list now. 

Again, thank you for your generous sharing.

Blessings,

pearl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

what cuties


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like a fun, fast project! Thanks!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern . going to make the baby next door one for his first Easter


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Very kind of you. I have 4 little GGkids who will enjoy these.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!!!!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

OMG! Thank you SO SO much! This is truly appreciated! Big hug going your way ;-)


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. It is so cute. I crochet thread bears in every color of thread I can find and these monkeys will be a great addition to my collection.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh I want to make one of these... thanks for sharing


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

BIG hug to y'all, so glad to share, I think they are adorable too. So amazing how each one takes on it's own personality. I have also posted pics of my "Little Mouse", now she for sure has a unique personality. Some of my friends call her a "borrower", she is a fashionista & LOVES to borrow little things, like hair bows, brooches, my fav pencil, earrings, etc. 
Hugs sweet ladies,
LindY :thumbup:


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

They are the cutest little monkeys ever! I love them!


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you have much trouble working that small with fun fur? I just love your blue monkey. They look too small to have been done with a size G hook. Is that what you used? You are very talented to design this. Now I am off to see a pic of your mouse


----------



## judy246 (Jan 6, 2012)

What are you referring to when you say magic ring? I have seen that in a couple of patterns. Judy


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

LindY G said:


> I'm not sure if anyone can figure my pattern out, I am pleased to share it. If you have problems feel free to contact me.
> Materials;
> G crochet hook
> Worsted weight yarn (4)
> ...


I'm not a proficient crocheter but I'd like to give these little cuties a try if someone could explain the pattern for me.

Thanks Linda


----------



## sgould62 (Feb 20, 2012)

does anyone out there have knitting machines i am having trouble getting started with casting on


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

The magic ring is a better way to start a crochet circle. You end up with no hole in the center. Here is a link to a great tutorial with pictures (you may have to copy and paste - sorry): http://www.crochetme.com/forums/t/28917.aspx

Here is MY interpretation of the pattern, so it could be wrong:

Head:

Rnd 1: Chain 6sc to make a circle (use Magic Ring method)

Rnd 2: 2 sc in each stitch around = 12 sc

Rnd 3: 2 sc in first stitch (increase), sc next stitch. Repeat around, alternating to make 6 increases = 18 sc

Rnd 4: sc in each stitch around = 18 sc

Rnd 5: 2 sc in first stitch, sc in each of next 2 stitches. Repeat around to make 6 increases = 24 sc

Rnd 6: Sc evenly around 24sc.

Rnd 7: Begin decrease in same manner as increases were made (6 decreases)

Rnd 8: 6 decrease every other stitch

Rnd 9: Decrease in each stitch

Rnd 10: Decrease and finish off

You can kind of follow the same idea through out the rest of the pattern.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'm now clear up to and including row 6. How do you do a decrease in crochet and how on earth do you do 6 decreases in one stitch???



gstjohn2000 said:


> The magic ring is a better way to start a crochet circle. You end up with no hole in the center. Here is a link to a great tutorial with pictures (you may have to copy and paste - sorry): http://www.crochetme.com/forums/t/28917.aspx
> 
> Here is MY interpretation of the pattern, so it could be wrong:
> 
> ...


----------



## judy246 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks I definitly will bookmark this site. This knitting forum is the best Judy


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a youtube video of Magic Ring... 



 this is the closest I could find to the way I do it, it's really simple and easy the way I do it, but hard to write down in plain understandable terms. 
When doing Fuzzy monkeys use a strand of regular yarn AND a strand of fancy fur together, it's super easy.
My Little Monkeys and I send y'all lots of huggggs.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

LindY G said:


> This is a youtube video of Magic Ring...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just so generous. thank you so much!!!! I can't wait to get started on one. Just a s soon as I finish the current project.... once again thank you :wink:


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

When y'all make one, pleaseeeee share pics with me. Can't wait to see.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Cute! Looks like an easy pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## twistedbarn (Nov 12, 2011)

Love them need help to started. Need more to go by. Thanks


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

OK. To decrease, you will pull a loop of yarn up through the first stitch, then pull another loop up through the second stitch. Should have three loops on your hook. Yarn over and pull through all three loops on hook. That is one decrease.

Rnd 7: decrease in the first two stitches, sc in each of the next 2 stitches. Repeat 5 times for a total of 6 decreases = 18 sc

Rnd 8: decrease in the first two stitches, sc in next stitch. Repeat 5 times = 12 sc

Rnd 9: decrease 6 times = 6 sc

Rnd 10: decrease 3 times and finish off (this one I'm kind of guessing at)


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much. I'm going to try this today.

Linda



gstjohn2000 said:


> OK. To decrease, you will pull a loop of yarn up through the first stitch, then pull another loop up through the second stitch. Should have three loops on your hook. Yarn over and pull through all three loops on hook. That is one decrease.
> 
> Rnd 7: decrease in the first two stitches, sc in each of the next 2 stitches. Repeat 5 times for a total of 6 decreases = 18 sc
> 
> ...


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

LindY G said:


> When y'all make one, pleaseeeee share pics with me. Can't wait to see.


From the positive response it looks like there will be lots of little monkeys in the world soon. I'm looking forward to seeing all the different varietions too.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Well there will be no little monkeys coming from my part of the world. As I mentioned before I'm just learning to crochet and I tried this pattern and got completely lost in it. Guess I'll stick to knitting for now (.

Linda


----------



## Cassi (Feb 2, 2011)

They are so cute, did not understand your pattern, but the are super cute


----------



## wooniemac (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing LindY


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute. Thank you.


----------

